
Why I work remotely (hint: it has nothing to do with productivity) - lobo_tuerto
https://m.signalvnoise.com/why-i-work-remotely-hint-it-has-nothing-to-do-with-productivity-34ace30f74fc#.mvku9dayf
======
doug1001
> For example, my son usually goes right for my office when he gets home in
> the afternoon, standing with me at my desk rattling on about his day
> oblivious that he might be interrupting. [H]ow many more of those
> conversations will there be?

thank you

